# Tog that Got Away and Bluefish @ IRI



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

Got there Saturday at slack tide towards incoming. Settled in at north side and used fleas and cut bait. I also tried a few lures mainly metals and tins and got 2 Blues 13 to 15 in. Nothing else happening after the change over so took a break for lunch, as I walked back I observed Tog fishing was going real well for people targeting them. Second part, I got some pointers on rig, equal length sinker and hook leader on the short side using a 3-way swivel, got a massive hit with a nice arc on fleas and drag screaming, big mistake on my part as I always set it loose for Striper. Story short I lost it and think it was Tog. Did not see any Stripers caught, it was Tog all day long from everyone I saw.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Tog fishing is deff a learned sport. 

Try just a dropper loop and then weight. Quick and easy and only 2 knots.


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give that setup a try next time. I did see a nice mix of rigs by the "Toggers" from the one you describe to some complicated ones.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

wilster said:


> Thanks, I'll give that setup a try next time. I did see a nice mix of rigs by the "Toggers" from the one you describe to some complicated ones.


dropper loop when there is current. fish finder rig with egg when slack.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MulGoGi said:


> dropper loop when there is current. fish finder rig with egg when slack.


That's how I fish for them. Oh & BTW set the hook just before they bite. When you can do that you're a real togger.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> Tog fishing is deff a learned sport.
> 
> Try just a dropper loop and then weight. Quick and easy and only 2 knots.



I snell the hook to the tag end of the dropper loop, and use the loop for a sinker. 
Bury the hook point in the bait, and make the fish work to get the bait.
Toggin is an art as much as anything else.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> Tog fishing is deff a learned sport.
> 
> Try just a dropper loop and then weight. Quick and easy and only 2 knots.


What kind and what size hook? Long or short shank? Heard circle hooks don't work.


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

dena said:


> I snell the hook to the tag end of the dropper loop, and use the loop for a sinker.
> Bury the hook point in the bait, and make the fish work to get the bait.
> Toggin is an art as much as anything else.


How would you snell a hook to a dropper loop? Or is it that you cut the loop and use the tags for the snell? I might try that, I always snell my hooks.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I make my own tog rigs, two loops top and bottom, loop in the middle , for the hook I just past the loop trough the eye of the hook and loop it over the hook and pull tight. I use 40# mono.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

i fished IRI on 24th. they are definitely biting pretty well. fished about three hours caught two nicely sized keepers. lost two nice ones... one due to line breaking and the other due to hooking up too slow with noodle rod.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm heading to IRI tomorrow, Monday. Just toggin all day.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

hunter1 said:


> I'm heading to IRI tomorrow, Monday. Just toggin all day.


you will catch some. they were biting pretty well. i heard that guys there yesterday did well too. even with green crab. avoid people with stone and calico around you unless you know that you are casting in the fish hole. tog prefer calico and stone.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

CaliYellowtail said:


> What kind and what size hook? Long or short shank? Heard circle hooks don't work.


That's bull crap. Circle hooks work just fine. Anthony used to slay the togs and he used circle hooks.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

OK then, calm down.................what size circle hooks?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not totally sure. It's been like 7 years since I fished for tog with him. I think we used a 2/0.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> That's bull crap. Circle hooks work just fine. Anthony used to slay the togs and he used circle hooks.


Yes he sure did use circles. He used 4/0 and sometimes 5/0 circles attached directly to a 4" dropper loop. Anthony is the one who really taught me how to tog.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

I only use octapus. not octapus circle. most koreans at iri use octapus. size varies depending on season.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

catman said:


> Yes he sure did use circles. He used 4/0 and sometimes 5/0 circles attached directly to a 4" dropper loop. Anthony is the one who really taught me how to tog.


for fall and spring i go large like catman says. for summer and winter i tend to use smaller ones.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Catman, are you talking about going out with Monty? I was referring to fishing the bulkhead. I'm pretty sure they were either size 2 or 2/0. I can't remember which. They were not big.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a small difference between octopus and circle hooks. Many manufactures try to blend the name. The size 3/0 octopus hooks work well with the size green crabs sold in the area. The hook shape allows for easy entry into one leg socket and out of the far socket or the next to last socket. Tog have some serious teeth and their method for eating is "nibbling"...I'm not sure I would use circles hooks as most times they've ate the crab by the time we are setting the hook. I'm sure that their teeth can easily cut threw a circle hook's leader and, if not, I'm not sure I would be wanting to stick my fingers close to their mouths. They don't chomp like those damn oyster toads...who appear to be trying to bite on purpose, but I'll take the longer shaft of the octopus over the near "shaftless" circle hook any day.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yep, I use the octopus circle hooks.


----------

